# Heros Vape Sheet Update



## Hero (25/8/15)

Hey Vapers Sorry its been a while since the last Sheet update.

Updated Vape Cartel,Sir Vape And Vape King 
# Joose Addded
# Price Fixes

HOpE yOu GuYs FiNd ThIs ShEeT HeLp FuLl 

Vape On.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------

